# to size up a Medium or size down a Large



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

I am currently looking at replacing my faithful, wornout, 56cm Trek 1000 with a Giant OCR C1. At 180cm (almost 5'11") I sit smack in the middle of Giant's M/L sizing and, as the gods would have it, the OCR range only come in a Medium (<5'10") or Large (>6'.0"). 

So as a normally proportioned (almost!) 5'11" male in my mid 40's, the question is whether to size up a Medium or size down a Large. My riding consists almost entirely of commuting to work, ~45kms round trip daily.

I definitely prefer a more relaxed (upright) riding) style, my neck and back ain't what they used to be! so I am leaning towards down sizing a Large; lower seat height, shorter stem (110 to <90) with hood height approx level with seat. However, I am not sure if there is a rule of thumb to this; upsize or downsize. Most pros seem to get the smallest frame they can get on to, but the compact frame geometry has lots of seat post so there should be pleanty of room to adjust. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

If you prefer to be more upright, then I'd suggest going up in size, as one of the largest consequences of going too small with a frame is that it's harder to decrease the drop to the bars. 

This presupposes, of course, that it CAN be made to fit you properly (I don't know what the actual measurement differences are, nor how you are shaped). Test ride both frames, set up with the proper size stem and all. Any decent shop should be willing to set up the bikes if you're ready to commit to buying one or the other if it fits (most shops will do this even if you don't commit to buying, but not at a busy time in the shop).


----------



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks for the tips bikeboy, my LBS figures they could pretty much either size up or down without issue. However, when enquiring most LBS put me onto a Medium, presumably with the view to sizing me up from Medium as required.

I am not a fan of the "big rider on a small bike look", and have a preference for less seat post showing, so I figure "downsizing" a Large is the way to go. Just not sure if there are any cons I am not aware of when taking this route.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

rweiss said:


> thanks for the tips bikeboy, my LBS figures they could pretty much either size up or down without issue. However, when enquiring most LBS put me onto a Medium, presumably with the view to sizing me up from Medium as required.
> 
> I am not a fan of the "big rider on a small bike look", and have a preference for less seat post showing, so I figure "downsizing" a Large is the way to go. Just not sure if there are any cons I am not aware of when taking this route.


The main downside I can see is if you decided later that you wanted a more aggressive drop. On the larger frame, you might not be able to achieve that. Since most shops seem to hold up the racer posture as the "right" way, they will naturally be somewhat alarmed (and probably skeptical) if you say you'll never want that. But of course there are loads of people out there riding major miles with their bars at or just below saddle level (myself included).

Assuming, again, that you can make either bike fit the way you want, I think it's valid to go with the one that looks more like you want once it's set up.


----------



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

Other bike options which may have a more complete size range include 
the Specialized Roubaix (nice bike but about 20% more expensive than equivalent Giant) and Trek Pilot (which is about 50% more expensive than the equivalent Giant) (in Australia that is). I must admit I do like the Trek Pilot 5.2 SPA but at AU$5000 an upsized Giant OCR C1 at AU$2600 seems a much better deal!


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

I have a medium TCR and I'm running a ton of post. I'm 5'10" with a 34" inseam. I also have a ton of bar drop too but that is the way i like it. I'm pushing the sizing on this bike though. I'd go with the large.


----------



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

tigerwah, 
thanx for the heads up, I will try sizing down a OCR in L size and if I can't get that to work may look at the TCR i an M/L. However, I am pretty sure I can get the OCR in L to work, just need to bring the stem length down a bit. Anyone know what the standard stem length on a OCR in a M and L is?


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

I'd guess the standard stem length for those are around 120mm. My medium TCR came with a 120. A M/L TCR may be the best bet for you. It's more of an aggressive design but it's still a very nice riding bike. Strange the OCRs don't have a M/L size. If you are commuting a cross bike might be another option. That's what I used to commute on.


----------



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

Not really interested in a "commuter"; although I do commute to work I am little too hard core for a flatbar, et al, although, a really hardcore racer also wouldn't suit. For this reason the OCR (along with the Specialised Roubaix and Trek Pilot SDA) seemed a great choice. Still gives me a racer; something with a good turn of speed and something I can have some fun on while commuting, but not something with such an agressive drop that I can't walk for a week after a ride! 

I am going to go for a sized down large and see how I go fit wise, second choice probably a M/L TCR; as long as I can reduce the drop so that the hoods are level with the seat it would be okay. 

I was hoping I would get some rider vs OCR bike sizes in this thread to support this strategy.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Sorry buddy didn't mean to suggest that you are looking for a full on commuter bike. I was talking about a cyclocross bike. Like this: https://www.redlinebicycles.com/adultbikes/bikes/images/large/Conquest-Pro.jpg

Usually they don't have much of a bar drop as you can see from the picture. Also, they are alot of fun when it's snowy out. You can run regular road tires on them or run knobby tires on them when the weather is bad. A great do it all bike.


----------



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting bike, I haven't really seen any like this here in Aus. I am pretty sure the brand Redline is not sold here but interesting concept.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Normally I would suggest going to the smaller size, but with the shorter top tube and tall headtube on the OCR geometry when between sizes I would say go up to the large. I think the Medium will give to tight of a cockpit.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't draw conclusions based on height estimates. The bigger issue is going to be the ratio between your inseam length and torso length. Super long legs on an M? You are destined to more bar drop than you want, no doubt.

I'm guessing that the L will make more sense by far, but not enough info to know.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> Don't draw conclusions based on height estimates. The bigger issue is going to be the ratio between your inseam length and torso length. Super long legs on an M? You are destined to more bar drop than you want, no doubt.
> 
> I'm guessing that the L will make more sense by far, but not enough info to know.


You're right. Like I was trying to point out with my long inseam I have a ton of drop. I assumed he must have an inseam near mine since he is taller than me. That is not always the case. Still if he does then you are right a large is a better fit.


----------



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess I am pretty normally proportioned for my size. The OCR's have a ton of seat post showing so I have no concerns abouty seat height. I prefer a slightly more upright stance so a lower seat relative to handlebars/hoods also suits me. The only unknown will be the length, but shortening the stem and moving the seat foward should counter this. Also the compact frame style should also help. Nothing more to do but try it!


----------

